# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Wrong block From Google

## Polyneikos

Σχετικά με μια κόκκινη οθόνη προειδοποίησης παραπλανητικού ιστότοπου που βγαίνει τις τελευταίες ημέρες  όταν κάποιος πάει να συνδεθεί στο http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/ μέσω Google Chrome ή Mozilla Firefox (προς το παρόν δεν το παρουσιάζει στον Internet Explorer , Microsoft Edge ή όταν κάποιος συνδέεται από tablet ή κινητό)





*Tο forum δεν είναι hackarισμένο αλλά έχει δεχτεί μια μορφή επίθεσης.*
To warning εμφανίζεται σε Chrome και Firefox αλλά μόνο στο http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/ και όχι στο site http://www.bodybuilding.gr/  .
Το forum έχει ελεγχθεί από την ομάδα που το υποστηρίζει τεχνικά και όλα δείχνουν να είναι OK.
Πρόκειται για  μια μορφή επίθεσης, δηλαδή ότι το forum δηλώθηκε από αρκετές ip στο Google ως phishing ιστοσελίδα.
Έχει γίνει αίτηση στο Google για λανθασμένο block αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε
Δεν μπορεί να βγει άμεσα αυτό το warning πρέπει να περιμένουμε να το αφαιρέσουν από την Google.


Μπορεί ο καθένας ατομικά να κάνει μια δήλωση στην Google, ώστε να εξετάσουν πιο άμεσα το αίτημά μας.


https://safebrowsing.google.com/safe....gr%2Fforum%2F


Eπίσης εδω υπάρχει ένα tool που ειναι της Google για έλεγχο κακόβουλου λογισμικού στον browser


https://www.google.com/chrome/cleanup-tool/

----------


## Polyneikos

To θέμα της πρόσβασης  έχει λυθεί , μας ενημέρωσε η Google ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα ασφαλείας και πλεον έχουμε βγει από την λίστα που είχε μπει το site.
Zητούμε συγνώμη για την μη πρόσβαση τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

----------

